# Yao or dirk



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

if houston send u Yao for dirk,

deal?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No one would second guess this one. I doubt theres not a one person on this site that wouldnt trade Disco Dirk straight up for Yao.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I don't know really... I'd rather have Dalembert, Kmart, Howard, Daniels, and a young pg than either of em. We'd have a block party with the other team getting robbed every game.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> No one would second guess this one. I doubt theres not a one person on this site that wouldnt trade Disco Dirk straight up for Yao.


I could count on less than one hand the number of guys I would
trade Dirk for straight up. However, Yao would probably be on
that very short list.

I think if we had Yao that we would have to find a different coach.
I am not convinced Nellie could get the most out of a true center.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets do need the change. No team wants rockets players except yao.

Trade Yao!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Even though Dirk is my favorite player ever I would do it in a second.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RunToFreeForFly</b>!
> if houston send u Yao for dirk,
> 
> deal?


of course The Mavs With Yao NBA Champions


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nope, I Love Dirk too much


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Nope, I Love Dirk too much


But he dont love you.


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

Diu


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dirk is excellent, but Yao has a chance to be dominant for the next 10 years. After Shaq leaves, you'd be hard pressed to name 5 above average Centers who'll still be in the league. I don't want to degrade Dirk , but their are big men around with his skillset (as the modern big man is changing to "be like him"), and so few with Yao's. So, I think it'd be a fairly easy decision.


----------

